# Pracownia na Gentoo a różnice w architekturze

## Minder

Witam.

Szkolna pracownia dostanie niedługo "nowe" komputery. Udało mi się przekonać kolegów, by zainstalować na nich Linuksa. Chcę zainstalować Gentoo.

Serwer to AMD Athlon64, a workstacje to Celerony 800 (dlatego cudzysłów przy "nowe"  :Wink: ). Chcę zrobić tak, żeby wszystkie /home, /usr i /opt na workstacjach (a najlepiej większość drzewa) była podpinana po NFS z serwera. Wszystko chcę kompilować na serwerze. Tutaj pojawiają się właściwe pytania:

Jak najefektywniej wykorzystać możliwości takiego układu i co zrobić, by serwer nie pogryzł się z workstacjami (w sensie niezgodności binarek)? Kompilować programy dla stacji w chroocie, czy jest inny sposób? Jeśli kompilować w chroocie, to czy konieczne będą jakieś specjalne ustawianie GCC? A może binarki dla stacji kompilować na samych stacjach z użyciem distcc?

Będę sam eksperymentował, ale jestem trochę ograniczony czasowo, więc jeśli ktoś już się bawił w ten sposób, to proszę o jakieś uwagi, ewentualnie skierowanie na jaką kolwiek literaturę na ten temat. 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Poe

jezeli czesc programow ma dzialac na tych komputerach z celeronami, to do tych programow nie mozesz stosowac zbyt wyszukanych flag i wywalic arch z flag tylko samo -Os/-O2. w sumie mozesz to w chroocie robic. tylko faktycznie musisz o flagach pamietac. tak, zeby zgodnosc byla jak najbardziej uniwersalna

----------

## _troll_

1. budowanie wszystkiego dla arch i686

2.1. postawic nfsroot dla stacji bezdyskowych

2.2. postawic serwer binariow z aktualizacjami przy stacjach dyskowych

3. globalny 'katalog' userow (ldap?)

4. have fun  :Very Happy: 

PS. Punkty 2.1. oraz 2.2. zostaly przedstawione jako alternatywa.

2.1. - pojedyncza instalacja

2.2. - znacznie szybsze ladowanie (przynajmniej pierwsze; potem dane sa chache'owane przy uzyciu nfsroot, wiec roznica nie jest juz tak duza)

niestety - musisz sie wypowiedziec cokolwiek dalej, jesli chcesz o cyzms rozmawiac. zwyczajnie zbyt wiele szczegolow nie podales....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mbar

Na początek to postaw na AMD64 wersję 32-bitową Gentoo, z optymalizacjami na athlon-xp. Do tego dodaj distcc (jest opisane w jakimś guide na gentoo.org) -- w taki sposób wszystko będzie działać, kompilacja będzie "rozpraszana".

----------

## Minder

Dzięki za dotychczasowe uwagi  :Very Happy: 

_troll_, Faktycznie, trochę chaotycznie opisałem sprawę  :Confused: 

Może w takim razie tak:

Stacje mają ładować przynajmniej prywatne ustawienia z serwera (czyli np. /home podpinane przez nfs).

Dobrze by było, gdyby generalnie binarki programów były pobierane z serwera, bo łatwiej wtedy instalować nowe oprogramowanie - emerge  na serwerze i ziu - wszystkie stacje mają. Czyli nie taki klasyczny LTSP z wyświetlaniem li tylko obrazu, ale raczej coś takiego, że wszystko uruchamiane jest lokalnie na stacjach, a za dysk robi serwer.

Na stacjach jakieś dyski będą, ale pewnie ze względu na wygodę nauczycieli innych przedmiotów zostanie na nich postawiony Win2k (albo i nie  :Twisted Evil: ) - w takim razie dobrze by było, gdyby serwer obsługiwał też domenę NT. Tutaj Samba, czy jest jakieś uniwersalne rozwiązanie?  Z LDAP jeszcze nie miałem do czynienia.

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ja bym się zastanowił nad postawieniem dwóch oddzielnych systemów:

1. Serwer na x86_64 (o ile to jakoś chodzi, a wydaje mi się, że tak).

2. System na x86 dla celeronów i kompilację pakietów dla celeronów rozbić na wszystkie kompy, co powinno być dość wydajne. 

Oczywiście trudniej jest takim systemem zarządzać. Przechowywanie x86 na serwerze nie powinno być problemem. NFS zajmie się ściąganiem systemu na lokalne kompy i powinno wszystko śmigać. Oczywiście to tylko mój pomysł (w żaden sposób nie wydaje się lepszy od innych, po prostu tak mi wpadł do głowy). 

Ogólnie wydaje mi się, że Gentoo mało nadaje się do pracowni, gdzie komputery mają różne procesory, ale oczywiście wszystko da się zrobić ;)

----------

## thunder

Moze odpowiednim rozwiazaniem było by równierz distcc i skrypty updatujace. Cześć drzewa można rzeczywiście umieścić na nfs jednak tylko tą część do której nie będzie użytkownik/system odwoływał sie za często bo może to spowodować nienaturalny ruch w sieci i w konsekwencji znaczne jej zwolnienie.

----------

## uho

przygotowywalem system na kilka maszyn (mozna powiedziec produkcyjnych) z flagami:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
```

maszyny na rozmaitych prockach p3, cel, athlon-xp, a system byl kompilowany na celeronie-m, po czym przegrywalem systemy po kolei na kazda maszyne i wszystko smiga wysmienicie, nie ma mowy o zwiechach

robilem tak dlatego zeby miec bardziej elastyczny system, w przypadku awari sprzetu moge podpiac dysk pod inna maszyne i mi wszystko smiga, nie jestem maniakiem dobierania flag do kompilacji, gentoo uzywam od dawien dawna, jakos niedostrzeglem kolosalnych roznic w dzialaniu systemu gdy jest on skompilowany pod dana architekture

----------

## thunder

-march=i686 ma bardzo maly zakres flag optymalizacyjnych wiec jest mala szansa zeby nie byl zgodny z jakas nowsza platforma. jest to zawsze jakies przyspieszenie.

----------

